# Need advice on this udder



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

My sister has a doe with a strange looking udder. What do you think?









Is this something that might change or is it permanent? It didn't look anything like this the first year and she gives a lot of milk. This year they said they had a hard time getting the one side to dry up, so they kept milking just that side for months.

Any thoughts are appreciated!
Thanks,
Kay


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, if they only milked that side, and not the other, for months.....they are encouraging it to continue to produce milk while the other is able to dry up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I see, the bigger side is that way because it was milked out longer...and, her teats are "blown"...meaning that it looks like she has no definitive area where the udder stops and the teats start.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no it wont get better only potentially worse


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the information, everyone. That's really sad since she's such a good doe.  

I will pass the information along to her. I think she is already bred for Spring kids. Hopefully, they will get a nice doe and get to start over. She really did have a decent FF udder. Would it be too hard on her if they milked her when she kids? Or should they just let the kid nurse?

Thanks, again.
Kay


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With the teats looking the way they do, they may be better to pull kids, milk mom and bottle feed, I seriously question wether a kid would be able to latch on to her at this point.


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, Liz. That's what I was thinking, too. I will pass this information on.

Thanks, again!
Kay


----------

